# Besoin d'aide pour config icloud + 2FA



## veoma (17 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

 Comme beaucoup d'entre nous sur les forum, je ne parviens plus à synchroniser iCal avec mon agenda Windows phone.
 J'ai donc téléchargé l'appli 2FA sur mon Lumia et me voilà partie pour de longues journées de galère à essayer de comprendre comment ça marche, entre l'appli elle-même, l'identifiant Apple, mon MacBook avec El Capitan fraichement installé, le seul code reçu par sms, les différents codes générés sur mon MacBook à force de ne rien capter, l'activation de 2FA sur mon compte Apple et l'impossibilité de le désactiver pour reprendre tout à zéro, je ne comprends plus rien.
 Aussi si une âme charitable voulait bien éclairer ma lanterne, ce ne serait pas de refus.

 Merci d'avance


----------

